# Late 1920s Rollfast Roamer Project



## jacob9795 (Jun 1, 2016)

I picked this bike up in Salinas CA. It was found in an attic recently. The bike was heavily oxidated...

Paint preservation was in this order:
Disassemble 
Detergent wash
WD-40 and #0000 steel wool 
Detergent wash
Oxalic acid bath (30min in low concentration)
Rinse
5W-30 motor oil and #0000 steel wool
Detergent wash
Buffing compound for enamel paints
Light coat of motor oil

Rims:
Oxalic acid bath overnight
Robert Dean single tube tires

Just waiting for some parts to come in the mail. I need a crank to finish the project. 
Thanks
JG


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks Great!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks awesome! Love the green pins


----------



## syclesavage (Jun 5, 2016)

Nice find fur sure


----------



## jd56 (Jun 5, 2016)

Nice Jacob!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 24, 2016)

I finally got this rust bucket on the road; bike rides great. I went to my favorite pub for a beer last night. 

I just need to find a badge for it. Thanks for checkin' out my thread....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 24, 2016)

Love those green pins


----------

